# Finish a cigar nub in the pipe?



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

No intro yet, as I'm still on the fence on pipes and I've not had one for 30 years. Back then, I had a Rossi or two with the balsa inserts and I really enjoyed IQ tobacco. Anyway... I wanted to ask a question.

While at the Taboo Cigar shop, I was told by another customer that the best way to finish the nub of a cigar was to drop it into a pipe and "finish it off". What is the concensus here, is this a good or bad idea and why in your opinion?

TIA,
nozero aka Michael


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

it's funny ya bring this up, it's why i bought a cob when i 1st started smoking cigars-being a cheap bast*rd by nature, i figured i'd get all i could out of a smoke this way-i tried it a few times w/smokes like the VSG & anything else over $7, didn't really care for it-even in a cob, which doesn't really add anything to the taste like briar, i didn't enjoy it-JMHO though, YMMV


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

If you ever listen to Blowin' Smoke podcast on of the contributors finishes off his cigars with a roach clip or in a pipe. The secret is to find a pipe that snugs the cigar tight around the edges.

I've never tried it myself.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

wharfrathoss said:


> it's funny ya bring this up, it's why i bought a cob when i 1st started smoking cigars-being a cheap bast*rd by nature, i figured i'd get all i could out of a smoke this way-i tried it a few times w/smokes like the VSG & anything else over $7, didn't really care for it-even in a cob, which doesn't really add anything to the taste like briar, i didn't enjoy it-JMHO though, YMMV


Thanks for the reply sir. As you said. YMMV so I'm looking for more input.

Interesting you mention a cob pipe, as I recall, it's good to have more than one to rotate, so I cob is/was one I plan to have for such.

Thanks again!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*I have done that more times than I can remember!

Cobs work well for that, however, I also have a couple of medium size Meerschaums that are perfect for that as well and I use them most of the time!

*


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Umm, i've got a nub of a black pearl I had today, I'm gonna pull out a cob and give this a try. I think I said the same thing on another thread about this topic, but this time, I'm actually gonna do it :ss


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Blah, probably not gonna do that again. I taste cigar, but there's a difference in the cigar and pipe tobacco. I felt like I should have been smoking the cigar itself.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

I have never done that and don't feel inclined to do so. If you have ever cut open the last inch of a cigar and the last half inch, and you have seen the stuff that accumulates in the nub, you really don't want to smoke that. The nub functions as your natural filter, it gets all the crap. Why smoke crap. If you can afford to smoke cigars and smoke pipes other than cobs, you can afford not to smoke the filter of a cigar in a pipe and just let good enough alone. IMHO.

Till


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

tfar said:


> I have never done that and don't feel inclined to do so. If you have ever cut open the last inch of a cigar and the last half inch, and you have seen the stuff that accumulates in the nub, you really don't want to smoke that. The nub functions as your natural filter, it gets all the crap. Why smoke crap. If you can afford to smoke cigars and smoke pipes other than cobs, you can afford not to smoke the filter of a cigar in a pipe and just let good enough alone. IMHO.
> 
> Till


:tpd: Exac-a-latly!


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

tfar said:


> I have never done that and don't feel inclined to do so. If you have ever cut open the last inch of a cigar and the last half inch, and you have seen the stuff that accumulates in the nub, you really don't want to smoke that. The nub functions as your natural filter, it gets all the crap. Why smoke crap. If you can afford to smoke cigars and smoke pipes other than cobs, you can afford not to smoke the filter of a cigar in a pipe and just let good enough alone. IMHO.
> 
> Till


A very good point. Thanks to all for the input!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I've done it using a cob, but the cigar will only burn down to about 2 inches before it becomes too gooie to stay lit. Varies from cigar to cigar. Some taste ok, some taste like crap.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Winston Churchill's gardener used to take Sir Winston's cigar leftovers and smoke them in his pipe. That says something to me.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

BamBam said:


> Winston Churchill's gardener used to take Sir Winston's cigar leftovers and smoke them in his pipe. That says something to me.


Yeah ... that Winston Churchill didn't pay his staff enough.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

BamBam said:


> Winston Churchill's gardener used to take Sir Winston's cigar leftovers and smoke them in his pipe. That says something to me.


That says two or three things:

1. If you know that Chruchill is reported to have smoked cigars only to about half and then light a new one (so his is never seen with a short stick, I suppose), this means that the gardener might have smoked enough smokable stuff.

2. Class distinctions in England in the first half of the 20th century were huge. Even bigger than in the USA of today. This speaks volumes about those distinctions.

3. The gardener was certainly very poor and might have even conceived it as an honor to smoke Chuchie's left-overs.

Till


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

NO!


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> I've done it using a cob, but the cigar will only burn down to about 2 inches before it becomes too gooie to stay lit. Varies from cigar to cigar. Some taste ok, some taste like crap.


That seems odd since I can smoke them down to less than an inch without a pipe and they stay lit.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

nozero said:


> That seems odd since I can smoke them down to less than an inch without a pipe and they stay lit.


Well maybe you can come show me how to smoke one of these days. I'm not an avid cigar smoker.


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm always up to enjoy a good cigar but I have to agree with some of the earlier posts... it's a cigar, i'd just smoke the cigar and let that be it. Of course if you want to smoke it in a pipe stick it in there and try it out but as was said earlier, near the end of the cigar all that smoke and the things that come with it have been collecting there and it definately effects the taste to me but there's only one way for you to find out.

As for the churchill thing... he was the man; no wonder that gardener wated to do that.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> Well maybe you can come show me how to smoke one of these days. I'm not an avid cigar smoker.


Sorry, I didn't mean to sound like such an ass there. My apologies.


I'm certain that if anybody could show anybody how to smoke, it would be you showing me how to smoke a pipe. I'm still a noob to cigars, though much more so with pipes.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

PipesandGOP said:


> there's only one way for you to find out.


No doubt, I need to try it for myself. Perhaps tomorrow. I kind of wanted to make sure nobody would say that it would ruin the pipe, but since it's just a corn cob job that cost me less than $6.00, I guess it's doesn't really matter.

Thanks again ya'll, for all the input!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

nozero said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to sound like such an ass there. My apologies.
> 
> 
> I'm certain that if anybody could show anybody how to smoke, it would be you showing me how to smoke a pipe. I'm still a noob to cigars, though much more so with pipes.


I've smoked 'gars for about 7 months.... pipes for a few years. I really do have the problem I mentioned but mine are moist from the humidor @65%.......... think I'm doing that right. Anyway Michael, no problem. I snapped a little too 'cause I just thought maybe you were one of the know-it-all-cigar crowd. We see a few of those here.

That's not sounding quite right, but all due respect.

ciao

Joe


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> I've smoked 'gars for about 7 months.... pipes for a few years. I really do have the problem I mentioned but mine are moist from the humidor @65%.......... think I'm doing that right. Anyway Michael, no problem. I snapped a little too 'cause I just thought maybe you were one of the know-it-all-cigar crowd. We see a few of those here.
> 
> That's not sounding quite right, but all due respect.
> 
> ...


Thanks. And FWIW, it sounded fine to me. I think I get your drift. 
:tu


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Nozero, tell us how it worked out for you. I still shudder at the thought but if you do try that and "take one for the team", I shall give you what little Rg I have to offer for outstanding bravery in the field of pipe and cigar "communication". 

Till


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Nobody said you have to leave the nub whole either - break it up, let it dry and have at it...

myself, I have lots of nice fresh tobacco to smoke.


----------

